# Scaler - Additional Chord Sets?



## Alan Lindsay (Apr 30, 2018)

Hi all, first time vi-control poster. I just picked up Scaler from plugin boutique which is absolutely fantastic. 

I am looking for additional chord sets made by third parties but haven't had any luck finding any on Google. Does anyone in this community know of specific resources or locations where I might be able to find what I am looking for? Many thanks in advance!


----------

